# Classical, modern, neo-classical discoveries



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Just a personal thread again, for modern and neo-classical music... everyone is welcome to post their own discoveries; not exclusively for music in the classical tradition, as i didn't want to clog up the classical music forum.

Olivier Messiaen: Fête des belles eaux (1937)


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Ben Frost - Theory of Machines


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Frank Zappa's Mount St Mary's Concert 1963
Before he became a rock musician.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

starthrower said:


> Frank Zappa's Mount St Mary's Concert 1963
> 
> 
> > Fantastic


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Philip said:


> Just a personal thread again, for modern and neo-classical music... everyone is welcome to post their own discoveries; not exclusively for music in the classical tradition, as i didn't want to clog up the classical music forum.
> 
> Olivier Messiaen: Fête des belles eaux (1937)


I stumbled upon this one too - the very fact it exists, especially its 'instrumentation' and the straightforward almost romantic lyricism of a good deal of it is all way too cool


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

LordBlackudder said:


>


Gag, shudder. There now, I'm over it being on the classical board :-/


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Philip said:


> starthrower said:
> 
> 
> > Frank Zappa's Mount St Mary's Concert 1963
> ...


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Tristan Murail : Désintégrations (1/3)


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Bach - Cantata 105: Herr, gehe nicht ins Gericht mit deinem Knecht, BWV 105 (1723)


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Erik Satie : VEXATIONS (1893) [Extrait]


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

(PART 1) Béla Bartók: Cantata Profana (1930)


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Not a recent discovery.. posting it for you!

Weir plays Poulenc - Organ Concerto


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

The album 'To notice such things' by *Jon Lord *- formerly of the band _Deep Purple _- has a strong neo-classical flavour (but also in some ways 'Romantic'). Its purely classical (acoustic), he did a number of these towards the end of his life.

I put my thoughts on another thread HERE.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Philip said:


> Nico Muhly - Motion
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Daníel Bjarnason - Bow to String: Sorrow Conquers Joy


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht, Op.4 - Boulez.


----------



## Lizardfolk (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm a little confused... would New Age be considered "neo-classical"?


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm a little confused as to why we have a thread about classical discoveries in the non-classical section.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Because it's not restricted to classical music exclusively. I don't know any New age myself, but i guess it qualifies.


----------



## Lizardfolk (Aug 28, 2012)

Philip said:


> Because it's not restricted to classical music exclusively. I don't know any New age myself, but i guess it qualifies.


Here's an example of "traditional instrumental" New Age as "New Age" also covers electronic and vernacular world music... buuuuuuut.






Should traditional New Age be considered classical? If not why not?

Also Phillip Glass can be considered "New Age" although some consider him classical...


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Lizardfolk said:


> Here's an example of "traditional instrumental" New Age as "New Age" also covers electronic and vernacular world music...


Not _that_ bad for New age. Made me think of this:

Comme au Premier Jour ( Andre Gagnon ) A 06


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Marc Andre's "...22,13...", a large theater piece completed in 2004. Calls for two soprano and five alto vocalists, as well as a large chamber ensemble.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Philip said:


> Not _that_ bad for New age. Made me think of this:
> 
> Comme au Premier Jour ( Andre Gagnon ) A 06


I liked this post just for the art on youtube


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> I liked this post just for the art on youtube


Yes i know you don't like new age lol


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

It wasn't terrible from the few seconds I heard. Perhaps I'll give it a listen later.


----------



## oogabooha (Nov 22, 2011)

new age, you say?






this is the second track from my absolute favorite album of all time. it's such a great composition, and--although Ray Lynch really isn't so great on other albums--he really shines here


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Richard Strauss : Metamorphosen (1/3)


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

This piano has so much character...

Richard Moult "The Five Daughters (I)"


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

LordBlackudder said:


>


Welcome to music hell. Here's your harp.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Lizardfolk said:


> I'm a little confused... would New Age be considered "neo-classical"?


Everyone can and should be confused about this: 
Neoclassical, set in the classical lexicon of terms in around 1920, is a genre of modern - contemporary classical.

'Neoclassical' is now a misappropriated term categorizing one particular genre of pop music, that not being 'New-age'

'New-age' is something else, with a variety of ways to go under that one pop genre. Sometimes, 'pop neoclassical' and 'newage' can, stylistically, overlap.

If this thread is a mixed bag, maybe best to say 'Neoclassical' for the classical genre (it was first) and pop neoclassical for the more popular genres. [Pop neoclassical is anything but classical, and not very dramatically 'neo.']


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Lizardfolk said:


> Should traditional New Age be considered classical? If not why not?
> 
> Also Phillip Glass can be considered "New Age" although some consider him classical...


1.) The Cello and piano thingy is so plainly contemporary pop instrumental music, its harmonic vocabulary, configuration and intent, what I can only call a 'cheap sentimentality,' all point in that direction. Why, unless you are new to it all, you would think this could possibly 'be classical' makes me think you have a common misconception that there are 'classical instruments.'

Instruments are not the genre identifier: music vocabulary and intent are genre qualifiers.

2.) Philip Glass, to my reckoning, has yet to pen anything as harmonically light or structurally slight as the pop music for piano and cello in your link. There is nothing 'new-age' about Philip Glass.

It is really advisable to learn and experience a lot more music of many more types before you start bandying about genre terms or terms directly to do with music history and its genre labels. You're bound to be incorrect, or make a mistake which inadvertently is actually a sort of joke.

The reason I advocate tons of listening is there are so many boundaries which never are 'absolute' that it requires more extensive experience to readily say, 'this is contemporary pop' or 'this is contemporary classical.'

For example, many a contemporary pop, 'neoclassical' or new-age ditty might, superficially, seem to some listeners not much different from this:
David Lang ~ Wed.




There is a world of difference between this, its construction, intent, and the 'Cello and piano piece you posted. If you cannot differentiate readily between the two, it means you have much much more listening to do -- at least a good idea, especially if you wish to become qualified enough to start re-writing genre definitions or music history itself


----------

